# UML Tool mit Reverse Engineering kostenlos



## TJava (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

kennt ihr ein gutes kostenloses Tool, welches Reverse Engineering bietet?


Und welches kommerzielle Tool würdet ihr empfehlen?
Enterprise Architect?


Grüße und schönes we


----------

